# pure mayday or 50/50 mayday frisco cross?



## dmack102 (Aug 27, 2012)

i was wondering which would be better to start with pure mayday or 50/50 mayday frisco cross?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

what do you plan on starting with them?your question is a bit vague


----------



## Nates (Oct 28, 2010)

SA APBT Database

As you can see the Mayday / Frisco crosses can do well my man...

But it all boils down to what you looking for in a dog???

The Mayday and Frisco have 2 totally different tastes and styles... So you'll have to decide either pure Mayday or Pure Frisco to start a yard off with...

And blend them into your different bloods and see what you liked and take it from there I suppose... It all takes time hey...


----------



## dmack102 (Aug 27, 2012)

well i wanted to get either pure mayday or a 50/50 mayday frisco and take either one of them to a good pure redboy dog , then bring that back to the same pure redboy stuff . then i expect to have wat i want. just dont kno which way to go .


----------



## dmack102 (Aug 27, 2012)

i c wat your sayin start off with either but not a cross of the 2. both lines have wat i like just alot of frisco dogs ive seen have been very skiddish i would blending the 2 would b great, but in end i just want to blend one of them in 2 a pure redboy and eventually have 75% redboy and 25% mayday or frisco or both i think would be some good stock if i use the right dogs, u think?


----------



## dmack102 (Aug 27, 2012)

i think i would go wit a boomer dog on the redboy side , and cross that with a baracuda dog on the mayday side then bring a bitch back to a boomer dog


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

I thought you get a lot of curs that way...


----------



## dmack102 (Aug 27, 2012)

oh how do u figure , im sure there would be curs but nomore than any other program, could u explain it to me ? and how would u go about blending the two?


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

The fact that you are online asking these questions should be proof enough you have no clue what you're doing.
Another problem these days is kids who try to fix what isn't broken, and fix what has already been proven. 
The fact most kids don't know their right hand from their left says they should not even be handling Pit Dogs. 
They only add to the ruin of the breed, and mess up what they began with.


----------



## dmack102 (Aug 27, 2012)

for 1 im a grown man if you dont wanna give good advice then dont reply with smart remarks, im trying to learn, isnt that what u do when u dont know everything. y does everyone on this site feel the need to talk down on ppl. im learning before i put things together . everyone had to learn before . so if u dont wanna help me or add positive info. go find someone to play with thankyou goemon u ignorant moron


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

dmack102 said:


> oh how do u figure , im sure there would be curs but nomore than any other program, could u explain it to me ? and how would u go about blending the two?


Hmmm well I have actually just begun reading up on bloodlines and what not, so honestly I'm not even a little qualified to be giving you advice. If you want to pm me though I do have some good books for you to look into if you haven't already. What purpose will you be giving these dogs? It kinda sounds like your first goal is breeding when it really should be your last. I don't say that because I'm some treehugger, but because you haven't given enough information. Plus your knowledge sounds too limited to be considering breeding. I think the best information I can offer you is a tip on doing research. First you should start by reading from actual books not off the internet. Don't come on here throwing out questions until you've read some then form questions and read some more. If by then you're still unsure come back. In no means is this suppose to be an insult. I just think maybe you've started out wrong. Too many people go to the internet first and when discussing breeding experts with actual knowledge are not going to answer to someone who hasn't done enough to prove that they're not just the average joe who wants to taint their breed.


----------



## dmack102 (Aug 27, 2012)

i understand exactly wat your sayin ive around dogs for a good minute , before i didnt have to put much thought in to breeding because my mentor handled that part, but he is no longer around. so im trying lines that i fancy , my goal is to raise my own dogs that i put together , i dont plan on breeding for atleast a few more years , also i am not selling any dogs to anyone , i may place a few in good hands so i cant ruin anything but my own yard. im doing my research and trying to get the best dogs possible before i do any breeding . so i wont be breeding any curs , im def not doin it for money , its something ive always wanted to do since i could remember . people can doubt me say im ruining dogs , but 15 -20 years from now i plan on havin some good dogs with my name behind it. im not totally blind to dogs i have experience raising and training them for almost 20 years , i dont wanna have yard full of someone elses dogs i wanna full of my dogs and im gonna do it and be successful at it.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Well all I can say is research research research. Good to know you're not starting up now though.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

im sure its all been done before . id just take a look around and try to find somone else that has done both ways and if what they got was close to what your looking for .


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dmack102 said:


> for 1 im a grown man if you dont wanna give good advice then dont reply with smart remarks, im trying to learn, isnt that what u do when u dont know everything. y does everyone on this site feel the need to talk down on ppl. im learning before i put things together . everyone had to learn before . so if u dont wanna help me or add positive info. go find someone to play with thankyou goemon u ignorant moron


Then maybe you should type and present yourself as a grown man.

Why do you feel you are being talked down to when not told what you want to hear?

Its good to want to learn, however if you stick around and actually do learn you will see why these kids of questions bother people who devote their lives to dogs.


----------



## dmack102 (Aug 27, 2012)

honestly i dont care who i offend when talking bulldog yall didnt invent them, im tryna get a few opinions from bulldog ppl , if you cant help then whats the point in posting slick comments , what i feed dont make your dogs poop, does it . so unless u were there when the first bulldog litter hit the ground way back when then stfu and keep bs comments that have nothing to do with the thread out. yall some real pc gangsters , thanks to the guys that post good advice i am most gracious


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

So you want us to give opinions, but Shut up at the same time...?
Anyway, I'm not a fan of Frisco blood at all, so I would start with a pure Mayday dog.
Personally, I think Mayday/Poncho would be nice. 
Mayday dogs are huge and I'm not a fan of Big Bulldogs. Poncho Dogs are usually pretty small, so if you crossed a Mayday Dog with a Poncho Dog, you'd get some pretty nice sized Bulldogs. (Even though, Size isn't everything of course.)
All depends on what you want to use em for though.


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you didn't offend anyone by 'talking bulldog'. You were told to talk and present yourself as an adult, because the way you're talking /typing you seem like some kid. You've gotten some good advice, but you're getting all defensive. Honestly, I think it comes down to what you're planning on using the dogs for and what YOU like.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Would love to see some mayday/poncho stuff love the poncho blood.


----------

